# What you allow is what will continue.



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
What you accept for you life is what will continue to be in your life. If you want better, you have to remove the worst. If you want more, you have to stop settling for less.
What you allow is what will continue.

I just ran across this quote and it really struck home with me.
I thought it was very inspirational.

I thought I would make a thread about what you will and won't accept.
This is a shot of courage for you


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

Actually this hold true for many things, not just relationships.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I demand faithfulness, respect, honesty and communication.


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

The Middleman said:


> Actually this hold true for many things, not just relationships.


Yep even inside yourself it can hold true, lots of things I think it can apply to! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

No secrets, no lies, no women. That's all I ever expected out of my Ex when we were married. When those things went away I sent him away.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

"We are the sum of our decisions."


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

thatbpguy said:


> I demand faithfulness, respect, honesty and communication.


I don't demand this, but rather expect it as well as compromise.

Perhaps demand and expect are relatively the same term in this issue.


----------



## pollywog (May 30, 2013)

I have never really ask for much in my marriage, but I did expect honesty and no cheating. Cheating happened starting in March and not being honest around the same time. Got betrayal and no respect along with it


----------



## dc366 (May 25, 2011)

This is awesome. Reminds me of my failed relationship with my ex. I was settling big time. I was accepting a lot of things that any normal person will not accept in a relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## webster (Jun 10, 2012)

What you accept for you life is what will continue to be in your life. .
What you allow is what will continue.


----------



## dc366 (May 25, 2011)

Some of the things I will never accept:
1) verbal abuse
2) her barely paying at restaurants
3) one person spending more than the other
4) sex less than 3 times a week.
5) kissing less than twice a day
6) not initiating sex or physical contact as much as me
7) refuses to give sexual favors and has no problem receiving.
8) disallowing the man to be in charge.
9) avoiding contact anytime there is a problem rather than finding a solution.
10) her paying for a therapist as enough for solving the problems.
11) sneaky behavior and avoiding any questions about it.
12) "I don't care about how you feel" attitude.
13) her threatening to break the relationship everytime she does not get her way
14) her spending time with friends who either don't like me or don't want to be my friends.
15) her not trusting me.
16) her not removing her online dating profile.
17) her hiding her cell phone.
18) not telling me how she feels or what she needs.

I have this wonderful list but I'm yet to decide how many times do I allow violations in a given period of time before I end the relationship.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

I think this is a very healthy attitude to have about relationships in general. 

The following are vital for me:-

Good communication
Respect
Loyalty
Honesty
Supportiveness


----------



## lindaxak (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually this hold true for many things


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

dc366 said:


> Some of the things I will never accept:
> 1) verbal abuse
> 2) her barely paying at restaurants
> 3) one person spending more than the other
> ...


ONE VIOLATION.

Then end the relationship.


----------

